# Crime Scene Photos



## ottor (Oct 20, 2010)

Playing around with my new lights....

Suggestions?

thanks,

r


----------



## reznap (Oct 20, 2010)

That's pretty cool.  Nice to see someone getting creative.

The only real technical flaw I can see here is where the cards are really bright and blend together.  See how the bottom of the king and the top of the 2 of diamonds kind of 'melt' together?  The Ace/Jack are perfect though, and really... only in that one tiny spot is there a problem.  It might be a bit on the warm side too.. at least there's a yellow cast on the left side and what looks a little bit red on the right.

After typing I thought I'd try and adjust it..
I used a photoshop plugin called viveza to decrease the warmth, mostly on the black paper (I assume it's paper).  I also set a control point on the 2 of hearts and darkened it up, bumped the contrast up a little and desaturated the color that it created in doing so.  I then desaturated the image by about 20%

Quick edit anyway...


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 21, 2010)

you have a gun. i'll say whatever you want me to say...  lol



sorry, had too.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 21, 2010)

Where is the blood?


----------



## fokker (Oct 21, 2010)

At first I thought it looks pretty cliche, but after a second look it is pretty well done even if it is a little bit cheesy. I like the edit by reznap - the lower global saturation really helps the feel of the shot.


----------



## KenC (Oct 21, 2010)

Why would anyone get shot with a hand like that?

If you have a spent cartridge it might be better in this than an unused round and if there's any way to get some smoke from the gun barrel ...


----------



## sam_justice (Oct 21, 2010)

Clearly you had a composition in mind so I won't comment on that.
The only critique is everything is kinda over exposed. With a shot like that you have a bright yellow plastic band (reflective), white cards (reflective) a metallic surface (reflective) so it would be worth toning down the lighting a bit.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Oct 21, 2010)

> If you have a spent cartridge it might be better in this than an unused round and if there's any way to get some smoke from the gun barrel ...


 
The best way I found to simulate smoke is blowing cigarrette smoke through a straw into the barrel with it tilted up slightly and let the smoke slowly come out. But please don't start smoking just to get the shot.


----------



## ottor (Oct 21, 2010)

KenC said:


> Why would anyone get shot with a hand like that?
> 
> If you have a spent cartridge it might be better in this than an unused round and if there's any way to get some smoke from the gun barrel ...


 
Suicide ??

Not gonna buy a pack of smokes at $5 each, for a little smoke - I actually did try a burning tip of an insense stick, but it immediately went out when I put it in the barrel - 

Just trying out my new lighting setup - didnt' have too much time to plan, or I would have used a spent carterage instead of a fresh round also.. I also like the edit a little better - thanks for the comments..


----------



## inTempus (Oct 21, 2010)

You might also use a spent casing or two vs. a loaded round.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Oct 21, 2010)

> Not gonna buy a pack of smokes at $5 each, for a little smoke - I actually did try a burning tip of an insense stick, but it immediately went out when I put it in the barrel -


 
That's the problem with just about anything, there's no air movement in the barrel so just about anything will extinguish.

I forgot to say it earlier, but I enjoyed the composition of the shot. The reflection of the bullet is one of those little details I liked.


----------



## Sonoma (Oct 21, 2010)

With the slide locked back you would have air flow.  Slide locked open, couple spent cases laying around and smoke curling out the muzzle like the last round fired.  Sounds cool.:meh:


----------



## phiya (Oct 21, 2010)

KenC said:


> Why would anyone get shot with a hand like that?
> 
> If you have a spent cartridge it might be better in this than an unused round and if there's any way to get some smoke from the gun barrel ...



Maybe deuces were wild!


----------



## DerekSalem (Oct 21, 2010)

KenC said:


> Why would anyone get shot with a hand like that?
> 
> If you have a spent cartridge it might be better in this than an unused round and if there's any way to get some smoke from the gun barrel ...



I don't get why you'd want smoke coming out of the barrel lol it would *break* the feeling of the scene (at least for anyone with intelligence). How the hell would a gun be laying on the ground with smoke still coming out of it...if there's caution tape already down? Would the gun be smoking for 3 hours?

With the exception of my government issue...none of my firearms smoke for more than like 2 seconds after firing a round. It's kind of a misconception the public has about it all but it's an annoyance I have when people try to simulate things like that when they know it's not true


----------

